# Wolfgang 7 hard tail.



## pondman (Feb 1, 2018)

Got a bit of Wolfgang fever so I started this today with an old Walnut top I found while clearing out my work shop/shed.



DSC_0113 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/EjJBce]

033 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url]


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 1, 2018)

Oh boy here we go again. I am excited!


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok now you're just doing this to me on purpose...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2018)

Pondman manages to crank out builds in the amount of time it takes me to finish a partscaster, you bastard


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 1, 2018)

Are you on vacation or just bored? With that pace, you'll hit the 15 guitars per year mark. I had to find an alternative to the 1000-clamps-method for glueing on tops. Had a seriously annoying air-bubble last year that was visible on the sidewall of a PU route... 

Short question: can you recommend the small Makita router? Thought about buying either this one or the Bosch GKF600 in addition to my routing table.


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 1, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Short question: can you recommend the small Makita router?


I think he'll be the first to tell you that it will just rip its way through anything you put in front of it.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 1, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Are you on vacation or just bored? With that pace, you'll hit the 15 guitars per year mark. I had to find an alternative to the 1000-clamps-method for glueing on tops. Had a seriously annoying air-bubble last year that was visible on the sidewall of a PU route...



I had issues with my first top last week. What about getting a 45-lb plate from an exercise supply place?


----------



## ElRay (Feb 1, 2018)

electriceye said:


> I had issues with my first top last week. What about getting a 45-lb plate from an exercise supply place?


An old furniture building trick is to take a 2"-4" thick strip that's long enough and plane/cut it so the ends are 1/32"-1/16" shorter than the middle. Then you clamp the ends tight/flush to the top. The crown will apply extra pressure in the middle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2018)

electriceye said:


> I had issues with my first top last week. What about getting a 45-lb plate from an exercise supply place?


you could also try building a jack style press jig/ diy hydraulic press. basically a car jack bolted onto a wood frame, with the guitar sandwiched between two boards and the jack applies pressure all along the board. Plus you could always add more clamps to the edges if need be.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 1, 2018)

What do you even do with so many builds?


----------



## pondman (Feb 1, 2018)

USMarine75 said:


> Ok now you're just doing this to me on purpose...







Lemonbaby said:


> Are you on vacation or just bored? With that pace, you'll hit the 15 guitars per year mark. I had to find an alternative to the 1000-clamps-method for glueing on tops. Had a seriously annoying air-bubble last year that was visible on the sidewall of a PU route...
> 
> Short question: can you recommend the small Makita router? Thought about buying either this one or the Bosch GKF600 in addition to my routing table.



On my winter break until March, I look forward to this time of year when I'm killing myself with work through summer.
I got this one recently just because its got LED's underneath so I can see exactly what I'm doing. 
https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...iwS9bWKC3ZNkbx_nPsa9J73vcFso4rQRoCV6cQAvD_BwE

I also have the Makita https://www.screwfix.com/p/makita-r...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMfSxYXEhdkCFQEf0wod4p8DKg

Its great for doing your own surgery as well 



001 by 



prlgmnr said:


> I think he'll be the first to tell you that it will just rip its way through anything you put in front of it.







Albake21 said:


> What do you even do with so many builds?



They communicate with me in many different tones .


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 1, 2018)

pondman said:


> On my winter break until March, I look forward to this time of year when I'm killing myself with work through summer.
> I got this one recently just because its got LED's underneath so I can see exactly what I'm doing.
> https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...iwS9bWKC3ZNkbx_nPsa9J73vcFso4rQRoCV6cQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


I'm telling you man... you should sell them. Although I'm sure you have had a lot of people tell you that through the years.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 1, 2018)

electriceye said:


> I had issues with my first top last week. What about getting a 45-lb plate from an exercise supply place?


Problem solved since last November: I got two 20mm multiplex boards, six 45x90mm Aluminium profiles and built two of these bad boys. For pressing, I put additional 10mm layer of cork on both sides of the wood heap that's getting laminated. Works like a charm...







pondman said:


> I got this one recently just because its got LED's underneath so I can see exactly what I'm doing.
> https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...iwS9bWKC3ZNkbx_nPsa9J73vcFso4rQRoCV6cQAvD_BwE
> 
> I also have the Makita https://www.screwfix.com/p/makita-r...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMfSxYXEhdkCFQEf0wod4p8DKg
> ...


The Bosch router looks too big, I need something small and cuddly. Looks like the Makita has some more weight shifted to the top which makes it a little more unstable. And my hands are OK as they are, no surgery needed...


----------



## pondman (Feb 1, 2018)

The Bosch is quite compact.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 1, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Problem solved since last November: I got two 20mm multiplex boards, six 45x90mm Aluminium profiles and built two of these bad boys. For pressing, I put additional 10mm layer of cork on both sides of the wood heap that's getting laminated. Works like a charm...



Can you show me how you clamp them?


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 2, 2018)

electriceye said:


> Can you show me how you clamp them?


I use the biggest tempered clamps from Bessey to squeeze the outer beams and standard clamps for the middle. Each board is a little pre-bent (~5mm) to have a high pressure in the middle when clamped at the sides. You can see the folded paper between the aluminium beams and the board to achieve this. In these pictures: swamp ash body w/ flamed top and black middle layer...


----------



## Anquished (Feb 2, 2018)

Sweet, can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Edika (Feb 2, 2018)

Are these build pages the origins of a new superhero? How can we market Pondman in comic books and movie deals? What would his powers and/or special abilities would be? I've already got one in mind, turning horiffic injuries into awesome guitars. 

Anyway as always eager to see how this turns out!


----------



## pondman (Feb 2, 2018)

Edika said:


> Are these build pages the origins of a new superhero? How can we market Pondman in comic books and movie deals? What would his powers and/or special abilities would be? I've already got one in mind, turning horiffic injuries into awesome guitars.
> 
> Anyway as always eager to see how this turns out!



Just noticed your sig pic, is that a Jackson Ghost Flames ?


----------



## pondman (Feb 2, 2018)

Deciding which ferret


DSC_0120 by 
BE Maple.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/241xsaX]

DSC_0119 by 
London Plane

[url=https://flic.kr/p/K4DFRg]

DSC_0118 by 
Ziricote

[url=https://flic.kr/p/EmmSan]

DSC_0117 by 
2 tone Wenge.

Leaning to the 2 tone or BE[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Edika (Feb 2, 2018)

pondman said:


> Just noticed your sig pic, is that a Jackson Ghost Flames ?



It is indeed, a Jackson USA SL2H ghost flames with SD zebra JB and 59 pickups. It sounds glorious.


----------



## pondman (Feb 2, 2018)

Edika said:


> It is indeed, a Jackson USA SL2H ghost flames with SD zebra JB and 59 pickups. It sounds glorious.



Beautiful, I've got the red one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 2, 2018)

wenge would be the tits


----------



## Edika (Feb 2, 2018)

pondman said:


> Beautiful, I've got the red one.



I'd like to see photos of that. Not that I need anymore Jackson GAS lol


----------



## electriceye (Feb 2, 2018)

pondman said:


> Deciding which ferret
> 
> 
> DSC_0120 by
> ...



A Wolfie? Gotta go with BE.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 3, 2018)

+1 for Birdseye.


----------



## crackout (Feb 3, 2018)

Maple, you need contrast to that top.


----------



## pondman (Feb 3, 2018)

Decided on the 2T Wenge.



DSC_0123 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sezna (Feb 3, 2018)

pondman said:


> Decided on the 2T Wenge.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0123 by


“f all the haters”
-pondman choosing wenge


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 3, 2018)

Is "ferret" a British term?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 3, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is "ferret" a British term?


it's a running joke since autocorrect changes fret to ferret.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 3, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a running joke since autocorrect changes fret to ferret.


You know i half expected that but thought, "nah. Theres no way thatd be that widespread"


----------



## Edika (Feb 3, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> You know i half expected that but thought, "nah. Theres no way thatd be that widespread"



With the amount of builds pondman is doing I'm surprised it's not a meme yet !


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 3, 2018)

Edika said:


> With the amount of builds pondman is doing I'm surprised it's not a meme yet !


oh trust me, memes have been made about it in the past lol


----------



## pondman (Feb 10, 2018)

Been on a mini England tour but managed to get into the workshop today.



DSC_0129 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ExBuR4]

DSC_0132 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/237PM7C]

DSC_0131 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/24b7pSm]

DSC_0135 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/24b7oeS]

DSC_0133 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2018)

DSC_0136 by



DSC_0137 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lewis (Feb 12, 2018)

pondman said:


> DSC_0136 by
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0137 by



love the sound holes and that heel access!!!


----------



## Walshy (Feb 12, 2018)

Great to see the full extent or your shop, Pondman. Thanks for showing what can be done in a small space. It looks as chaotic as my garage - love it! This one is coming together nicely.

Just going back to the top clamping posts earlier, I suggest using a heavy duty vacuum bag. I've had great success with this in the past.

This is also a super cheap, lightweight and efficient way of clamping tops:


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 12, 2018)

Dude I’m in a state of constant love with the EVH guitars; I seriously cannot wait to see this done. Surprised no one has done it before!


----------



## electriceye (Feb 12, 2018)

Walshy said:


> Great to see the full extent or your shop, Pondman. Thanks for showing what can be done in a small space. It looks as chaotic as my garage - love it! This one is coming together nicely.
> 
> Just going back to the top clamping posts earlier, I suggest using a heavy duty vacuum bag. I've had great success with this in the past.
> 
> This is also a super cheap, lightweight and efficient way of clamping tops:




I love this. I'm going to make those clamps.


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't have a problem with the way I clamp, I like going old school every time


----------



## Walshy (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah, nowt wrong with G clamps, but I remember how long it took me to get to 30 clamps - it's a lot of money for someone just starting out!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 13, 2018)

I like this way of clamping. you still need some other clamps if you're doing bigger bodies like an explorer but it's pretty efficient.


----------



## Soya (Feb 13, 2018)

I just park my car on it.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 14, 2018)

pondman said:


> DSC_0136



Did I miss it? What's the inlay material?

I've been tempted to some kind of pattern routing and then fill it with InLace.


----------



## skeels (Feb 14, 2018)

Edika said:


> With the amount of builds pondman is doing I'm surprised it's not a meme yet !





LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is "ferret" a British term?





KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a running joke since autocorrect changes fret to ferret.




Holy hell, I haven't been on SSO for almost 2 years and you guys are still saying that? My legacy lives on!

Btw.... skeels likes this.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm so excited... my guitar is almost finished!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 16, 2018)

It’s not done yet?! I’m kind of shocked...


----------



## pondman (Feb 16, 2018)

Well it kind of goes like this...I went out to buy some Danish Oil and ended up going down the devils arse. True story, I've been there 2 days now.


----------



## MoonJelly (Feb 16, 2018)

I really hope that isn't Influenza A you're talking about. It's been hell this year.

Rather than thinking the worst, perhaps that's the name of your local pub...


----------



## pondman (Feb 17, 2018)

Out of the devils arse now. It's an ancient underground cave system, we did the first section by cave boat and liked it so much that we stopped in the Derbyshire peak district over night and did the rest of the caves the day after. I picked up some prehistoric shark teeth (in the pic below) 



DSC_0158 by jonny shitebright, on Flickrhttps://flic.kr/p/24nuVjY]




[/url]DSC_0158 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## J_Mac (Feb 18, 2018)

Please tell me those teeth are going in somewhere.


----------



## pondman (Feb 18, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Every time I see a new Pondman thread, I just picture you coming home from whatever you do every day and having to push mountains of the coolest guitars out of the way to even walk in your front door. Like you'd need a big shovel to dig a path through the guitar mountain to make it to the next room. And then that shovel probably has 6 or 7 strings, a ridiculous finish and better fretwork on it than anything I own.
> 
> Edit: Now imaging that shovel to actually be a Majesty, since they already look like shovels.





J_Mac said:


> Please tell me those teeth are going in somewhere.



Yes they are. I've just finished the top set, I'm removing my lower teeth tonight so they should be in later, I'll post a NTD.

Done.



teeth by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## J_Mac (Feb 19, 2018)

LMFAO


----------



## pondman (Feb 28, 2018)

ElRay said:


> Did I miss it? What's the inlay material?
> 
> I've been tempted to some kind of pattern routing and then fill it with InLace.



Its celluloid sir.


----------



## pondman (Feb 28, 2018)

Edika said:


> I'd like to see photos of that. Not that I need anymore Jackson GAS lol



Its a DK2M



DSCN6320 (1) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Edika (Feb 28, 2018)

I had one of those for a while but as my space and funds were limited I decided to let it go to get a USA Jackson. The fact that one of the posts had a hairline crack that was quite a bit down the wood didn't really help me deciding it was a keeper.

It played great though and if I had any more woodwork experience I would have fixed and kept it. As it was I put some wood glue to stabilise it and sold it for a loss as I was upfront about the issue. It was quite a bright guitar and I installed a Dimebucker that did help with taming the single volume and all that alder and maple brightness. It had so much mids the scooped character ot the Dimebucker balanced it out.

EDIT: Having said that I kind of keep my eye open in case one of these pop up again for a reasonable price.


----------



## jwade (Feb 28, 2018)

pondman said:


> Been on a mini England tour but managed to get into the workshop today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Busy travelling with my severely injured hand, but still accomplished more guitar building today than any of you"



But seriously, you're amazing. I don't know if you realize how much of an inspiration you are. It's humbling and exciting to watch your build threads.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 1, 2018)

pondman said:


> Its celluloid sir.


Is it a really thin inlay, or an "onlay"?


----------



## pondman (Mar 1, 2018)

jwade said:


> "Busy travelling with my severely injured hand, but still accomplished more guitar building today than any of you"
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, you're amazing. I don't know if you realize how much of an inspiration you are. It's humbling and exciting to watch your build threads.



Many thanks to you Sir Wade 



ElRay said:


> Is it a really thin inlay, or an "onlay"?



Its an inlay about 1.5 mm thick.


----------



## luislais (May 14, 2018)

Great job! Congrats!!!


----------



## pondman (May 15, 2018)

Finished this one, more pics here
http://sevenstring.org/threads/wolfgang-7.329771/page-2#post-4875975




001 by [url=https://


----------



## J_Mac (May 18, 2018)

Nails.


----------

